# Need spandex roof for stage truss



## scott407 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have Staging Concepts decking with some vertical truss pieces (see attached design) that I'm looking to do a roof with. I'm looking to get some kind of stretchable non-permeable fabric such as spandex to cover the stage. I'd use break-aways in case of wind. Does anyone know where I could get a cover like this?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 20, 2012)

Rose Brand carries Trivera which is an IFR stretch fabric. They have other fabrics too that might be better suited. I doubt that any stretch fabric is going to be entirely non-permeable but I'm no fabric expert by any means.

My concern with non-permeable fabrics for outdoor applications is one typically wants a certain amount of permeability to manage the wind and water load. In the event of rain, there's also a good chance that a roof with this design will trap a lot of water, collapsing the towers and deluging the stage when it ultimately fails. In a high wind the fabric will act as a large sail and lift and topple everything.


----------



## len (Dec 20, 2012)

It seems to me the FIRST AND ONLY person/company you should contact is the one that built the original stage/roof. Let them advise you on wind loads, the whole deal, and what type of fabrics are acceptable, and how to attach those fabrics.


----------



## kicknargel (Dec 20, 2012)

To pile on: based on that picture, it's likely the tension of the fabric will topple the towers, even in absence of wind and water.


----------



## scott407 (Dec 20, 2012)

kicknargel said:


> To pile on: based on that picture, it's likely the tension of the fabric will topple the towers, even in absence of wind and water.



Each piece of truss will have ground supports under the stage (see attached image). Also each piece of truss will be ratchet strapped to the SC9600 Staging Concepts under structure. You don't think this will hold the spandex?


----------



## headcrab (Dec 20, 2012)

len said:


> It seems to me the FIRST AND ONLY person/company you should contact is the one that built the original stage/roof. Let them advise you on wind loads, the whole deal, and what type of fabrics are acceptable, and how to attach those fabrics.



I agree with this.

Also, I would never use ratchet straps for rigging.


----------



## len (Dec 20, 2012)

scott407 said:


> Each piece of truss will have ground supports under the stage (see attached image). Also each piece of truss will be ratchet strapped to the SC9600 Staging Concepts under structure. You don't think this will hold the spandex?View attachment 8377



It doesn't matter what I think or anyone else thinks. It matters that IF it collapses, the lawyers will immediately see you not contacting the mfg., and sue you for everything. Your insurance carrier probably won't cover the loss, and you'll be bankrupt. Never mind the potential injuries and loss of life. 

The bottom line is that given the stage/roof collapses that have occurred in the past few years, you need to extra cautious about how you do stuff.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 20, 2012)

Uh, no. Do NOT do that. It WILL fail. Trust me. I've dealt with full roofs with specially designed WIND MESH (it's designed to be permeable) in wind and will still typically drop the tarp around 20-30mph (it can withstand a lot higher, but I'm a bit of a safety nut). Towers are NEVER acceptable for that sort of use outdoors. DON'T DO IT.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 20, 2012)

Bad idea, look at the way the numbers change as you add canterlevers, and essentially that is what the towers without truss between become. Talk to the company you bought it from to get a better design. Never put anything in the air and say," That should work." It will be an Oh sh!t moment.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 20, 2012)

scott407 said:


> I have Staging Concepts decking with some vertical truss pieces (see attached design) that I'm looking to do a roof with. I'm looking to get some kind of stretchable non-permeable fabric such as spandex to cover the stage. I'd use break-aways in case of wind. Does anyone know where I could get a cover like this?View attachment 8376


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 21, 2012)

Why not do a boxing style build, and put the spandex on the top square? seems simple enough and would still provide the stability its just changing the tarp to spandex and removing the angle, btw I wouldn't do anything but permeable spandex due to possible water.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 21, 2012)

What size is that? If you get a qualified rigger involved (which you are not from the rig you proposed!), you can probably do a truss box on the legs fairly easily and cost effectively (and safely). Suggestion, use wind mesh not spandex. It will provide shade, won't catch water, and is a smaller wind load on the structure. And no, I'm not telling you how to do this. You need a local qualified rigger to work with you on it and train you on the setup.

This is an example of one we did out of truss last year (no, that isn't wind mesh-- the paint covered tarp was part of the "set" for the show-- but it was both on a quick release and a breakaway). The roof structure is 30x 16 x 15h.


----------

